# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Độc đáo Uống Trà “kéo” Malaysia - Du lịch Malaysia

## hangnt

*Không màu mè như thức uống coctaik xanh đỏ, Teh Tarik – một loại trà sữa của Malaysia cuốn hút thực khách bởi chính hương vị và cách pha trà vô cùng điệu nghệ.* 



Teh Tarik là loại trà truyền thống của người Malaysia
Trà Teh Tarik theo tiếng Malaysia có nghĩa “uống một hơi”. Teh Tarik là loại trà truyền thống của người Malaysia, được pha chế từ trà thông thường là trà xanh hoặc trà ô long và sữa đặc. Teh Tarik được pha từ loại trà ở nhiệt độ rất cao.

Tuy công thức pha chế đơn giản nhưng để pha trà ngon là cả một nghệ thuật và bí quyết riêng. Thay vì khoấy đều trà và sữa, Teh Tarik lại được rót qua lại giữa hai chiếc ly lớn bằng inox, có khả năng giữ nhiệt cao. Khoảng cách giữa hai ly khi rót có thể đạt tới một mét, nhưng người pha vẫn tài tình không làm nguyên liệu bên trong bị đổ ra ngoài… cứ đổ đi đổ lại cho đến khi sữa tan đều trong nước trà sôi.  



Một quán trà Teh Tarik



Thực đơn món ăn luôn đi kèm đồ uống là trà Teh Tarik
Trà Kéo là thức uống khá phổ biến tại những quán café ngoài trời (kopi tiams theo tiếng Malaysia), nhà hàng ở Malaysia thậm chí ở cả Singapore và Brunei. Mỗi khi khách đến và gọi Teh Tarik thì những người phục vụ mới bắt đầu công việc pha chế và biểu diễn một màn nghệ thuật đầy ngẫu hứng nhưng rất điêu liệu. 


Người dân Malaysia tự hào về Teh Tarik như một nét văn hoá truyền thống của họ. Hằng năm, ở Malaysia có không ít cuộc thi pha chế Teh Tarik, cũng như những tour du lịch mà khách tham quan có thể chứng kiến cảnh các “nghệ nhân” pha Teh Tarik và cùng học cách pha loại trà sữa này.


Chính phủ Malaysia đã công nhận Trà Kéo là một di sản Văn hóa cấp quốc gia. Đến Malaysia để uống Trà Kéo, nếu có yêu cầu du khách sẽ được những người phụ vụ mát-xa đầu sau khi uống trà.



Người pha chế trà như một nghệ sĩ 



Tại Malaysia có các cuộc thi và biểu diễn nghệ thuật pha chế trà khá phức tạp và đầy cảm hứng này.

Nguồn: yeudulich

*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách - Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Malaysia - tour du lich Malaysia

Cùng khám phá du lịch Malaysia - du lich Malaysia*

----------


## lunas2

đúng là ng pha trà quá nghệ sĩ

----------


## lovetravel

nghệ thuật thế!hjhj

----------


## Amp21

Oa nhìn hấp dẫn tóa
Chắc là thơm ngậy lấm đây

----------


## h20love

tò mò k bít có ngon k

----------


## Amp21

ui mún uống thử quá

----------


## littlegirl

nghệ thuật là đây

----------

